# Arctic MX-5: Neue Wärmeleitpaste für CPU-Kühler und Co. veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Arctic MX-5: Neue Wärmeleitpaste für CPU-Kühler und Co. veröffentlicht*

						Arctic hat mit der MX-5 eine neue Wärmeleitpaste auf den Markt gebracht. Sie ist metallfrei und setzt auf Kohlenstoff-Mikropartikel als Füllstoff. Los geht es ab rund 7,50 Euro - für 50 Gramm werden 37 Euro fällig.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Arctic MX-5: Neue Wärmeleitpaste für CPU-Kühler und Co. veröffentlicht*


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. März 2021)

Ohne Angabe der Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist es aufgrund der Marksituation, nämlich dass es Alternativen gibt, völlig witzlos... es sei denn natürlich jemand experimentiert gerne mit sowas.. 

Für nen neuen PC der dann einfach laufen soll, greife ich solange lieber zu etwas wo entsprechende Infos vorliegen oder auch ein Test mit vergleichbaren Produkten vorliegt.


----------



## sinchilla (23. März 2021)

> Ohne Angabe der Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist es aufgrund der Marksituation, nämlich dass es Alternativen gibt, völlig witzlos... es sei denn natürlich jemand experimentiert gerne mit sowas..
> 
> Für nen neuen PC der dann einfach laufen soll, greife ich solange lieber zu etwas wo entsprechende Infos vorliegen oder auch ein Test mit vergleichbaren Produkten vorliegt.



Da abseits der Werbung, neben dem Preis nur einige nackte Zahlen genannt werden, welche ohne konkrete Vergleichswerte (insbesondere zum Vorgänger) sehr wenig Aussagekraft besitzen, hier mal ein link welcher den interessierten Leser nicht im Dunkeln lässt.

tldr: etwa ein halbes Grad Verbesserung zum Vorgänger...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. März 2021)

@sinchilla Ja... das ist wenigstens mal ein Anfang.... an anderer Stelle aber wohl schon zuviel der Erwartung.


----------



## trigger831 (23. März 2021)

Finde die klebrige und doch recht flüssige Konsistenz persönlich nicht so toll. Lieber Richtung Kryonaut. Die Werte sind allerdings in Ordnung.


----------



## sinchilla (23. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @sinchilla Ja... das ist wenigstens mal ein Anfang.... an anderer Stelle aber wohl schon zuviel der Erwartung.


Ja, keine Ahnung was sich der Autor mit diesen paar Brocken an trockner Information erhofft hat, aber scheinbar wurde die Wirkung nicht verfehlt. 

Aufgrund der äußerst dürftigen Informationen, habe ich mich eingehender mit dem Produkt beschäftigt, mit ganz viel Glück, hat es sich dadurch in die engere Auswahl bei der nächsten Kaufentscheidung katapultiert...Ziel erfüllt.


----------



## Schori (23. März 2021)

Mir persönlich fehlt die Wärmeleitfähigkeit, wie @0ldN3rd richtig angemerkt hat habe ich hier den falschen Wert "gefunden". Ist noch früh 

Wenn meine Spritze MX-4 irgendwann mal leer sein sollte probiere ich die MX-5 mal aus.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. März 2021)

@sinchilla Ich vermute mal eine Vorgabe aus dem Verlagshaus... da gibts Ziele wie Absatz Print...Zugriffe online usw.. da wird halt immer mehr Clickbait generiert, mit der Folge das immer mehr Leser sich fundiertere Informationen auf anderen Seiten beschaffen.  Eben fix mal ne Meldung rausgehauen... ohne Aufwand...und weiter gehts.
Klar wollen und sollen die Autoren & Redakteure/-innen ihr Geld verdienen und auch bekommen. Aber das Problem was ich persönlich bei einigen ehemals gut laufenden Zeitschriften mittlerweile sehe ist, dass zuviel Wasserkopf-Ballast mit rumgeschleppt wird, welchen sich neu entstandene reine Onlineplatformen nicht leisten. Daher sind dort die Artikel zwar weniger zahlreich, dafür aber häufig durchdachter und für die jeweilige Zielgruppe fundierter aufgearbeitet. 
Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass diese Clickbait-Strategie zum Erfolg führt! Weder kurz- noch mittelfristig und langfristig erst recht nicht.
Die PCGH Hauptseite rufe ich mittlerweile wenn , dann nur noch aus dem Forum heraus auf  - direkt in den diskutierten Artikel.
"herumsurfen" auf der Hauptseite ist leider zu häufig nicht mehr angenehm.

Nur mal so meine Meinung dazu! Sorry für den OT!

@Schori Den Wert du da anführst ist aber die elektrische Festigkeit und nicht die Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Über diesen auch in meinen Augen interessanten Wert scheint sich Arctic auszuschweigen....


----------



## Freakless08 (23. März 2021)

Lohnt sich ein Wechsel der MX2 zur MX 5? Wird wohl eher kaum was ausmachen bzw. nicht der Rede wert sein.


----------



## SteffenRoeder (23. März 2021)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass verschiedene Auftrageweisen ein größeren Einfluss auf Temperatur haben, als z. B. der Wechsel von MX4 zu MX5.


----------



## sinchilla (23. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @sinchilla Ich vermute mal eine Vorgabe aus dem Verlagshaus... da gibts Ziele wie Absatz Print...Zugriffe online usw.. da wird halt immer mehr Clickbait generiert, mit der Folge das immer mehr Leser sich fundiertere Informationen auf anderen Seiten beschaffen.  Eben fix mal ne Meldung rausgehauen... ohne Aufwand...und weiter gehts.
> Klar wollen und sollen die Autoren & Redakteure/-innen ihr Geld verdienen und auch bekommen. Aber das Problem was ich persönlich bei einigen ehemals gut laufenden Zeitschriften mittlerweile sehe ist, dass zuviel Wasserkopf-Ballast mit rumgeschleppt wird, welchen sich neu entstandene reine Onlineplatformen nicht leisten. Daher sind dort die Artikel zwar weniger zahlreich, dafür aber häufig durchdachter und für die jeweilige Zielgruppe fundierter aufgearbeitet.
> Ich möchte bezweifeln, dass diese Clickbait-Strategie zum Erfolg führt! Weder kurz- noch mittelfristig und langfristig erst recht nicht.
> Die PCGH Hauptseite rufe ich mittlerweile wenn , dann nur noch aus dem Forum heraus auf  - direkt in den diskutierten Artikel.
> ...


Da von ich voll und ganz bei dir.

Wenn der Diskussionsbedarf nach einem Artikel sich aus fehlender, unvollständiger oder gar falscher Information generiert.

Dann sollte der Autor sein Beruf bzw seine Berufung überdenken.

Leider nimmt dieses lieblose Hingeklatsche an Informationen, ohne diese selbst kritisch zu hinterfragen oder gar zu prüfen, mittlerweile gefährlich Überhand.

Und das ist hier nur die Spitze des Eisberges, der COMPUTEC-Titanic 

Btt. wäre es schön, wenn der Artikel um entsprechende Infos ergänzt wird, das sollte nicht Aufgabe der Leser sein.



> Lohnt sich ein Wechsel der MX2 zur MX 5? Wird wohl eher kaum was ausmachen bzw. nicht der Rede wert sein.


Exakt, weitgehend im Bereich bzw Nähe der Messungschwankungen. Gab Mal ein Bericht von Ketschup und co, Hauptsache irgendwas dazwischen


----------



## Av4l (23. März 2021)

Noctua zB gibt die Wärmeleitfähigkeit generell nicht an, denn das ist nur eine von vielen Eigenschaften, die die Wärmeübertragung beeinflusst. Wichtig ist auch, dass man eine sehr dünne Schichtdicke erreicht und sich das Material gut verteilt.
Von daher ist es wahrscheinlich am sinnvollsten, anhand von Praxistests zu vergleichen. So ein einzelner physikalischer Wert hat nur begrenzt Aussagekraft.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. März 2021)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ein Wechsel der MX2 zur MX 5? Wird wohl eher kaum was ausmachen bzw. nicht der Rede wert sein.


Soweit ich mich erinnere hat PCGH der MX-2 ganz minimal bessere Temperatur gegenüber der MX-4 bescheinigt. Ob man wegen potenziell 0,5°C wechseln sollte, ist fragwürdig.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (23. März 2021)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Exakt, weitgehend im Bereich bzw Nähe der Messungschwankungen. Gab Mal ein Bericht von Ketschup und co, Hauptsache irgendwas dazwischen


Hier ist dann eher die Langzeithaltbarkeit relevant. Ich hab kürzlich meinen Dark Rock gegen einen U12A getauscht. Das Kryonaut war nach vier Jahren schon ziemlich trocken. Der Tausch hat mir 10 Grad bessere Temperaturen gebracht, hauptsächlich schon allein durch die frische Paste, denke ich.
Hier liegt der Vorteil von Wärmeleitpasten gegenüber "Hausmitteln", wenngleich Kryonaut mir als "Hochleistungspaste" nicht für den Langzeiteinsatz optimiert scheint.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. März 2021)

Benutze schon ewig die MX Paste erst die zweier danach die vierer. Gutes Zeug und hält lange, nach 5 Jahren MX2 auf ein PC war die Kühlung immer noch Super. 1 Grad mehr oder weniger juckt kein Schwein. 
MX5 kommt irgendwann mal dran.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (23. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ohne Angabe der Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist es aufgrund der Marksituation, nämlich dass es Alternativen gibt, völlig witzlos... es sei denn natürlich jemand experimentiert gerne mit sowas..
> 
> Für nen neuen PC der dann einfach laufen soll, greife ich solange lieber zu etwas wo entsprechende Infos vorliegen oder auch ein Test mit vergleichbaren Produkten vorliegt.


Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist bei solchen Produkten für fast aller Nutzer uninteressant.
Solange man nicht extrem übertaktet ist das völlig wurscht.
Schaut man sich die Herstellerangaben der Wärmeleitfähigkeit und das praktische Resultat an könnte 
man auch von jedem Chipshersteller ein Zertifikat über die Beeinträchtigung der Erdrotation durchlesen.
Dürfte die gleiche Aussagekraft haben.

Bei WLP ist viel wichtiger zu wissen ob:
a.) leitfähig
b.) konsistenz / wie einfach aufzutragen bzw. zu entfernen.
c.) wie lange nutzbar bis erneuern.

Wer nicht glaubt kann ja die Test von IPCGH / Igors Lab mal anschauen.
Da wurde ua. Senf, Zahnpasta, Kosmetik und Co gegen WLP getestet.
Sollte es doch (warum auch immer) mal auf die W/mK abkommen => PCG-H 03/21
Hier kann man dann auch überlegen warum Pasten mit schlechteren W/mK Werten Pasten mit 
besseren W/mK Werten abhängen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. März 2021)

Für 99,9% aller Nutzer ist es völlig egal welche WLP sie benutzen hauptsache sie benutzen welche und sie ist nicht schon steinhart. 
Ob das jetz mx4 oder 5 oder kryonaut oder irgendne andere ist macht keine 2 Grad Unterschied. 

Für Rekordjäger bei deren OC es auf jedes MHz bzw Grad ankommt ist das relevant, für alle anderen: Nehmt was beim Kühler dabei ist oder eas noch im Nerdschrank rumfliegt und fertig. 

Ich hab bestimmt 20 verschiedene Tuben von dem Zeug da rumfliegen und greif halt eine raus, schmiers drauf und gut is bei Standardpcs. Hat noch nie nen nennenswerten Unterschied gemacht. Ne Spezialauswahl gibts nur bei sehr speziellem Kundenwunsch.


----------



## IronAngel (23. März 2021)

Laut Tests spielt die MX 2 Paste weit oben mit. Da wird es schwer für die Nachfolger. Ansonsten siehe Incredible Alk Post. 

Pads würde ich allerdings nicht verwenden, da können verglichen mit einer Paste schon mal 10 - 20 Grad unterschied sein.


----------



## Mario2002 (23. März 2021)

Ich werde sie mir holen, da meine MX-4 Tube bald leer ist.
Hab nur gute Erfahrungen mit Arctic gemacht. Selbst wenn sie nur 0,5 - 1 Grad besser kühlt, wird das meine nächste Paste für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## Rollora (23. März 2021)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ein Wechsel der MX2 zur MX 5? Wird wohl eher kaum was ausmachen bzw. nicht der Rede wert sein.


nein wird sich nicht lohnen. Wenn es dir um die Leistumg geht lohnt sich ein Wechsel innerhalb normaler WLP fast nie. Das einzige, das sich lohnt ist ein Umstieg auf Flüssigmetall WLP. Dazu muss der Kühler aber aus Kupfer, nicht Alu sein. 
Bei mir im Notebook waren das völlig unerklärliche 30 Grad, normalerweise sinds eher 6-10


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. März 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die PCGH Hauptseite rufe ich mittlerweile wenn , dann nur noch aus dem Forum heraus auf  - direkt in den diskutierten Artikel.
> "herumsurfen" auf der Hauptseite ist leider zu häufig nicht mehr angenehm.


Die Hauptseite ist unerträglich geworden.
Ohne Valium kann man die nicht mehr betrachten.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Nur mal so meine Meinung dazu! Sorry für den OT!


Du hast völlig recht.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Schori Den Wert du da anführst ist aber die elektrische Festigkeit und nicht die Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Über diesen auch in meinen Augen interessanten Wert scheint sich Arctic auszuschweigen....


Hier mal ein Test der MX-5:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GikfxXO1yKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Sie ist ein bißchen besser, als die MX-4 und etwas flüssiger, wie die Werte auch vermuten ließen.
Allerdings käme mir so ein Matsch nicht auf die CPU, das geht wesentlich dünner.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (23. März 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Bei mir im Notebook waren das völlig unerklärliche 30 Grad, normalerweise sinds eher 6-10


Notebooks werden ja immerhin praktisch "direct-die" gekühlt. Da kann ein besonders guter Übergang noch mal mehr bringen, als wenn noch ein Heatspreader mit wahlweise Indium-Lot oder WLP dazwischensteckt.


----------



## Bevier (23. März 2021)

Wäre das nicht eine großartige Gelegenheit für einen fundierten Test gewesen, mit dem man die Existenzberechtigung der PCGH als Hardwaremagazin unterstreichen könnte? Und dann kommt ein Artikel mit Informationen aus dem Werbeprospekt von Artic... -.-

Wenn ich mir schon alle wichtigen Daten auf anderen Seiten zusammensuchen muss, warum bleibe ich nicht gleich dort und kündige mein trauriges Abo?


----------



## Waupee (23. März 2021)

Da bin ich ja mal auf den Test dazu gespannt wenn er den mal kommt 

Wenn sie die gleichen Werte (MX4) oder besser liefert immer her damit.


----------



## MaxthonFan (23. März 2021)

Bevier schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht eine großartige Gelegenheit für einen fundierten Test gewesen, mit dem man die Existenzberechtigung der PCGH als Hardwaremagazin unterstreichen könnte?


Am besten nicht nur einen fundierten Test zur MX-5, sondern ein großes Round-up in aktualisierter Form von Billigpaste über MX-4 und -5 bis KPx, Kryonaut und der neuen Extreme getestet sowohl auf Intel wie auf AMD.


----------



## Xaphyr (23. März 2021)

@Narbennarr hat schon vor einem Monat einen Test rausgebracht:








						Arctic MX-5 Wärmeleitpaste im Test
					

Test der Arctic MX-5 Wärmeleitpaste im Vergleich mit Arctic MX-4, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut und Noctua NH-T1.




					hardware-helden.de


----------



## antigavur (23. März 2021)

hallo? das ist nur wärmeleitpaste. da könnt ihr den billigsten nehmen. nimmt sich nicht viel zu den super duper megagehypten wunderpasten. alles nur marketing und gehirnwäsche, um eure geldbörsen zu leeren.


----------



## Scootertourist (23. März 2021)

Im Privaten PC in der Werkstatt habe ich seit ein paar Jahren Kupferpaste zwischen CPU und Kühler. Funktioniert Tadellos.


----------



## AyC (23. März 2021)

antigavur schrieb:


> hallo? das ist nur wärmeleitpaste. da könnt ihr den billigsten nehmen. nimmt sich nicht viel zu den super duper megagehypten wunderpasten. alles nur marketing und gehirnwäsche, um eure geldbörsen zu leeren.



Sehe ich auch so. Ob 1 Grad kälter oder wärmer interessiert mich nicht. Muss sich gut auftragen lassen und am besten 10 Jahre halten, ohne erneuert zu werden. Das wäre wohl für die meisten die beste Paste. Haben bei meinen Ryzen 5900 die mitgelieferte genutzt und bin zufrieden.


----------



## Rollora (23. März 2021)

antigavur schrieb:


> hallo? das ist nur wärmeleitpaste. da könnt ihr den billigsten nehmen. nimmt sich nicht viel zu den super duper megagehypten wunderpasten. alles nur marketing und gehirnwäsche, um eure geldbörsen zu leeren.


Das stimmt so pauschal überhaupt nicht, wie oben erwähnt mit einer flüssiglmetall WLP bekommst du die Temps deutlich runter


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. März 2021)

antigavur schrieb:


> hallo? das ist nur wärmeleitpaste. da könnt ihr den billigsten nehmen. nimmt sich nicht viel zu den super duper megagehypten wunderpasten. alles nur marketing und gehirnwäsche, um eure geldbörsen zu leeren.


Quatsch.


----------



## majus82 (23. März 2021)

Aber natürlich - wie viele tausend Tests über Jahrzehnte zeigen. Es geht da um mehr als 1 Grad. Ich kann's auch bestätigen. Wenn deine CPU wegen 3-4 Grad im Throttle hängt und am Gehäuse oder Standort nix mehr zu holen ist, dann kann das schon mal ordentlich leistungsentscheidend sein.


----------



## Xaphyr (24. März 2021)

Muss man halt alles mal in Relation sehen. Wenn man 2-3°C bei der WLP rausholen kann, dann nochmal 2-3°C bei den Lüftern, 2-3°C bei der Gehäusewahl, dann summiert sich das letztendlich doch schon ganz schön.


----------



## IronAngel (24. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Muss man halt alles mal in Relation sehen. Wenn man 2-3°C bei der WLP rausholen kann, dann nochmal 2-3°C bei den Lüftern, 2-3°C bei der Gehäusewahl, dann summiert sich das letztendlich doch schon ganz schön.


Weiß ich nicht. Laut den letzten PCGH Test war es nur 1 - 2 Grad Unterschied. Meine CPU ist momentan super Kühl. Möglich das bei einen anderen System mehr lohnt. Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung mit der MX 2 Paste fährt man momentan am besten. Overall gesehen.


----------



## tigra456 (24. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Muss man halt alles mal in Relation sehen. Wenn man 2-3°C bei der WLP rausholen kann, dann nochmal 2-3°C bei den Lüftern, 2-3°C bei der Gehäusewahl, dann summiert sich das letztendlich doch schon ganz schön.


Nicht umsonst habe ich mir seiner Zeit für meine Custom CPU Kühlung einen Alphacool Kupferradiator / NB Eloops und erst gestern neue Kryonaut gekauft....

Aber ja ich stimme zu, wie lang die Pasten zum Teil brauchen um an Leistung zu verlieren oder leicht bröselig zu werden, wäre schon interessant.

Hatte die Kryonaut auch mal auf ner 2080TI und nach 6 Monaten den Eindruck, dass die Temperatur wieder angestiegen ist....(Aushärtung ??)

Seit dem benutze ich sie nur noch auf der CPU, GPUs fasse ich nur noch an, wenn ein massive Temperaturverschlechterung festzustellen ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. März 2021)

.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. März 2021)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Muss man halt alles mal in Relation sehen. Wenn man 2-3°C bei der WLP rausholen kann, dann nochmal 2-3°C bei den Lüftern, 2-3°C bei der Gehäusewahl, dann summiert sich das letztendlich doch schon ganz schön.


So gesehen kann man also auch Senf nehmen 
Das kann man dann mit besseren Lüftern / Tower  wieder ausgleichen


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2021)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> So gesehen kann man also auch Senf nehmen


Der brennt aber nach dem eintrocknen, soviel ich noch aus der Kindheit weiß.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. März 2021)

Bevier schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht eine großartige Gelegenheit für einen fundierten Test gewesen, mit dem man die Existenzberechtigung der PCGH als Hardwaremagazin unterstreichen könnte? Und dann kommt ein Artikel mit Informationen aus dem Werbeprospekt von Artic... -.-
> 
> Wenn ich mir schon alle wichtigen Daten auf anderen Seiten zusammensuchen muss, warum bleibe ich nicht gleich dort und kündige mein trauriges Abo?


Um aber mal gerecht zu bleiben, einen Test von Wärmeleitpasten gab es erst vor kurzem.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. März 2021)

.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Fast alle WLP haben die selbe Wirkung. Da sind viell. bei der Besten noch 2 Grad drin.


Ich würde es ja mal bei meiner RX 470 testen, aber zur Zeit nicht.
Mit der HD 5450 als Ersatzkarte kann ich auch die IGP bei Fehlern benutzen.


----------



## Krautmausch (25. März 2021)

SteffenRoeder schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl, dass verschiedene Auftrageweisen ein größeren Einfluss auf Temperatur haben, als z. B. der Wechsel von MX4 zu MX5.


Ich warte ja noch darauf, mal einen Test zu sehen, der einen Unterschied außerhalb der Messtoleranzen findet, sofern nicht prinzipiell zu wenig Paste verwendet wird. Zu viel gibt es eigentlich nicht, Überschuss geht durch Anpressdruck zur Seite raus, musst halt nur bei der nächsten Demontage mehr reinigen.


----------



## Silent3sniper (8. April 2021)

Ich hole den Thread mal hoch, da ich kürzlich von einem Noctua D15s auf einen U12A @ Ryzen 5800x umgestiegen bin (mein Gehäuse ist zu klein, mit dem D15s ists einfach unmöglich noch an irgendwas ran zu kommen).

Getestet: Noctua NT-H1, Arctic MX-5, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut

Performance (von gut nach schlecht): Kryonaut < MX-5 < NT-H1 (jedoch alle in einem Fenster von 2.5°K, also nichts dramatisches).

Die MX-5 ist mir jedoch schon bei der Montage negativ aufgefallen. Letztere ist so _dermaßen _klebrig, dass ich schon schlimmere Befürchtungen hatte was eine spätere Demontage angeht. Schlussendlich ist dieser Fall auch eingetreten, obwohl ich vor der Demontage noch ordentlich mit Prime aufgeheizt habe.

Nicht nur hatte ich ernsthafte Bedenken die CPU mit dem Kühler vom Sockel zu reißen, gleichzeitig ist die MX-5 auch dünnflüssig genug um Splash-Damage um den Sockel herum zu verursachen. Großzügig aufgebrachte Kryonaut und NT-H1 (sowie sicherlich auch Arctic MX-4) kleben lediglich an der Coldplate des Kühlers oder seitlich am Heatspreader der CPU.

*Fazit*: MX-5 ist mir zu klebrig. So klebrig, dass ich Angst habe was zu schrotten bei der Demontage. Gleichzeitig ist das Potential eine Sauerei zu verursachen wesentlich höher als bei den vergleichsweise hochviskosen Kryonaut / NT-H1.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2021)

Silent3sniper schrieb:


> *Fazit*: MX-5 ist mir zu klebrig. So klebrig, dass ich Angst habe was zu schrotten bei der Demontage. Gleichzeitig ist das Potential eine Sauerei zu verursachen wesentlich höher als bei den vergleichsweise hochviskosen Kryonaut / NT-H1.


Was du schreibst, ist Unsinn, denn mit jeder anderen WLP wirst du den Prozessor auch herausreißen. Das liegt nämlich dran, weil der Prozessor nicht Plan ist und sich wie ein Saugnapf sich festsaugt. Feuchte WLPs verstärken diesen Effekt. Ein Sockel wird auch mit jeder anderen WLP versaut, wird zu viel aufgetragen, denn was zu viel ist, wird immer zwangsläufig rausgedrückt.

Du kannst auch eine WLP verwenden die nicht so feucht ist, die wird dein Prozessor nicht so schnell dran kleben lassen, aber dann hast du wieder das Problem, das solch eine WLP schnell austrocknet. Mit der richtigen Methode wird aber der Prozessor nicht rausgerissen, aber manche ziehen einfach dran und wundern sich, wieso dann der Prozessor am Kühler klebt.


----------



## Silent3sniper (9. April 2021)

@IICARUS 

1) Du sagst es ja selber, feuchte WLP dichtet stärker ab -> Unterdruck bei Demontage -> "klebt". Klebt allerdings ohne nennenswerten thermischen Vorteil als die dickflüssigeren WLPs. Kleben ist ja kein Feature einer WLP, sondern ein geringer thermischer Widerstand, und wenn der nachweislich nicht signifikant anders ist, ist kleben mMn ein Nachteil.

2) Der Unterschied ist, dass die festen WLPs sich ja wie Knetmasse verhalten und feste Würste bilden, die einfach an CPU / Heatspreader kleben bleiben. Zu dünnflüssig -> Tropfenbildung. 

3) Trockene WLP trocknet schneller aus?  Sind doch eh Silikonöle & Co., in normalen Service-Zeiträumen von ~3 Jahren ist bei mir noch nie irgendwas so ausgetrocknet, dass es spürbar gewesen wäre. Ich würde auch der MX-5 nicht unterstellen das sie früher austrocknet.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2021)

Wie bereits geschrieben, wirst du diesen Umstand mit jeder anderen WLP auch habe und ich kenne, hier fälle, wo ein Prozessor herausgerissen wurde und keine MX WLP verwendet wurde. Wer beim Abnehmen des Kühlers nicht aufpasst, wird sich mit jeder WLP den Prozessor raus reisen.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. April 2021)

Hast du die Paste mitentwickelt, oder wieso pauschalisierst du so extrem? Er hat doch ganz offensichtlich mit anderen Pasten verglichen und macht weder einen ungeübten, noch oberflächlichen Eindruck. Das die Nachteile bei der Paste schlimmer sind, bedeutet ja nicht, dass sie bei den anderen nicht existieren.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2021)

Bevorzuge Testseiten, die solch ein Produkt ausgiebig testen.








						Arctic MX-5 Wärmeleitpaste im Test
					

Test der Arctic MX-5 Wärmeleitpaste im Vergleich mit Arctic MX-4, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut und Noctua NH-T1.




					hardware-helden.de
				




Die Verriegelung hat sich mit dem Sockel AM4 nicht geändert und bereits mit dem AM3 und auch früher gab es schon Leute, die sich den Prozessor aus dem Sockel gerissen haben.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. April 2021)

Der von dir verlinkte Test deckt sich doch völlig mit dem Eindruck von @Silent3sniper?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (9. April 2021)

Ich habe auch nur die Ansicht mit dem Herausreißen des Prozessors bemängelt, was eher an der blöden Verriegelung von AMD zu suchen ist und nicht an der WLP.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. April 2021)

Das ist wahr. Isso.


----------

